# une question



## louis776 (27 Octobre 2010)

_Salut !

Je voudrais savoir quels sont les claviers compatibles linux... de préférence sans fil ...

Si vous pouviez en citer quelques uns, ce serait pas mal !


merci d'avance !_


----------

